
Show HN: A D3 Visualisation of a Survey of Steam Developers - joneil
https://enthraler.com/custom/tellvalve2017/
======
joneil
This is my first attempt at using D3 for anything more than a simple bar
chart. I wanted to do a visualization that gave a sense of on what issues the
community was united or divided. I also wanted to show not just which side of
an issue people chose, but how much they cared.

Feedback welcome!

Credit to Lars Doucet [1] who ran the survey - his results were published on
PC Gamer earlier today [2].

[1]: [https://twitter.com/larsiusprime/](https://twitter.com/larsiusprime/)
[2]: [http://www.pcgamer.com/the-biggest-issues-with-steam-
in-2017...](http://www.pcgamer.com/the-biggest-issues-with-steam-
in-2017-according-to-230-developers/)

